# Video: Intracoastal Waterway Anomalies



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

I made this video recently that is a mashup of images i've been collecting from GE.  It starts at the Southern Texas coast, and then meanders around the Gulf, and then up the East Coast, of the United States.  At first I thought I would try to prove something with what I was seeing, but then I came across the 1938 balloon images of Southern Texas coastlines, which gave me a whole new perspective.  My video project came to a full stop.  I found that there were canals and channels in the the photos that looked older than what we're told.  I also found strange artificial land masses that are much larger than they should be.  There was dredging going on back then.  They built new channels, but there were some like the one at the beginning of the video that were already established and upgraded.  There seems to be a strange picture emerging, and trying to decipher it, has become the new challenge. 




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthemOfChaoDate: 2020-03-12 20:28:51Reaction Score: 0


Some of the symbology is really nuts. I thought I'd watch the video and be able to have a rational explanation for most of them, but some of these are just a bit too far out there for me to explain.

@2:20 the forest pictures are really interesting. Seems to be almost mirror images with the same ingredients in each one, just in a different arrangement. I wonder what the purpose for that is. Have you been able to locate land deeds for any of the locations in question?


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-12 20:50:11Reaction Score: 0




AnthemOfChao said:


> Some of the symbology is really nuts. I thought I'd watch the video and be able to have a rational explanation for most of them, but some of these are just a bit too far out there for me to explain.
> 
> @2:20 the forest pictures are really interesting. Seems to be almost mirror images with the same ingredients in each one, just in a different arrangement. I wonder what the purpose for that is. Have you been able to locate land deeds for any of the locations in question?


Thanks for checking it out.  Yeah I'm kinda perplexed myself.  No I haven't looked up land deeds yet.  I've thought of it, but I'm not sure where to start.  I've been looking into the Padre Island area and that is a National Lakeshore.  I was looking into the tribes there a bit.  I'm curious about some of the tree patterns and how those were made.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthemOfChaoDate: 2020-03-12 20:55:18Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> Thanks for checking it out.  Yeah I'm kinda perplexed myself.  No I haven't looked up land deeds yet.  I've thought of it, but I'm not sure where to start.  I've been looking into the Padre Island area and that is a National Lakeshore.  I was looking into the tribes there a bit.  I'm curious about some of the tree patterns and how those were made.


Find two similar structures that are both unique but contain elements of each other and aren't widely replicated. Find out the property history of both areas and see if there are any connections. If you can find a solid series of connections you have the makings of some great content here.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-12 21:06:05Reaction Score: 1




AnthemOfChao said:


> Find two similar structures that are both unique but contain elements of each other and aren't widely replicated. Find out the property history of both areas and see if there are any connections. If you can find a solid series of connections you have the makings of some great content here.


Thanks, that's a good idea.  Let's see what I can dig up


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-03-12 21:59:28Reaction Score: 1


Turn it right up for the music in this chapter.  What the hell was America not so long ago ???  It aint what it is now that's for sure.  Love ya work man.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-12 23:39:07Reaction Score: 1


Effluvia


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-21 12:29:36Reaction Score: 0


Thanks to all who have taken the time to watch this video.  Here are a few frame grabs from GE that I've been studying.  The symbol is right next to what I'm calling a water horse, or maybe a dragon of some kind.  I've been playing around with the skull image to see what it would look like filled in.   I'm not sure if the symbol is representative of the land formation, or not.

Lat 26°28'7.42"N
Long 97°26'49.04"W


----------

